# looking for lease or club in north/n.w. ga.



## mthhunt (Mar 7, 2010)

looking for land to lease or deer hunting club to join in or around gordon,floyd,bartow counties. i can be reach at mthhunt@yahoo.com or 770-548-3127.


----------



## GAHunterz (Dec 6, 2010)

*Same here*

Let me know if you come across anything.  thx


----------



## BLINDMAN (Jan 11, 2011)

same here


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

hey we are on a pretty good club in floyd and chattooga, check out the website silvercreekhuntingclub.com and pm me if interested


----------

